# Hot coal question



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

It is the right stuff called Great Stuff. The "coals" will not get hot enough to be a problem. Great stuff is an insulation product and will do just fine for this prop.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I wrapped my lights in plastic before foaming. This keeps the lights from having direct contact with the foam and makes it so that I could get to the lights to replace a bulb if need be. It will involve some cutting and repairing, but it won't be difficult at all to replace a bulb.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I used an orange LED light string in mine. So, no heat.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I used an orange LED light string in mine. So, no heat.


I did the same with mine, used the LED bulbs and no heat problems. Also less likely you'll have to replace a bulb.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

I used LED that works still even if lights start burning out. And the Great Stuff will never get that hot especially with LED lights.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Hot coals in action with neighbor firefighter!


----------



## MokkNoir (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

BE CAREFUL with what type of LEDs you use. I used to think that it wouldn't matter myself since they don't get hot. I was wrong!!

Check out my post with pictures of cheap LEDs and the risk it could pose: Warning


----------



## Perk (Sep 24, 2012)

OK so I made my coals. For the ffirst time I should of went a little smaller but we went big. I had to use 6 cans of foam to cover it. Also I did not use the LED lights and not I am a little freaked out about useing it now. MokkNoir I read you warning and that is what has me second thinking it. Does any one know of one going up in flames?


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

*http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/98244-glowing-coals-effect.html* click link to the left.
I have used mine with foam on thincandescentnt lights for a long time now.

They run about 5 hrs a day and on Halloween we shut down well after midnight about 8hrs of run time.

No problems. These should be hotter than LED's. Just my experienceriance


----------



## shafe (Oct 4, 2009)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> I wrapped my lights in plastic before foaming. This keeps the lights from having direct contact with the foam and makes it so that I could get to the lights to replace a bulb if need be. It will involve some cutting and repairing, but it won't be difficult at all to replace a bulb.


----------



## shafe (Oct 4, 2009)

I read somewhere that the lights could be covered with plastic. 
So do you just put the plastic piece with dried foam over the lights when ready to use?


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

shafe said:


> I read somewhere that the lights could be covered with plastic.
> So do you just put the plastic piece with dried foam over the lights when ready to use?


You could do either way, I've seen them made so the foam is a shell that sits over the lights and I've seen them made so it's all one piece. On the first few I made I used a piece of pink foamboard as a base, secured my lights to it with zip ties so they were kinda wadded up haphazardly in the shape I wanted, then laid some clear plastic over them, stapled it down to the foam base along the edge in a few spots, then foamed over the entire thing. For the ones I've made more recently I have used good quality LED strings and just foamed right over the bare lights. If you decide to foam directly over the lights just be sure you check the LEDs to be sure they don't get hot before using them by letting them run for a few hours and feeling them. You could even do a blob of foam over a single bulb on the string to test that it won't cause heat build up.


----------



## shafe (Oct 4, 2009)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> You could do either way, I've seen them made so the foam is a shell that sits over the lights and I've seen them made so it's all one piece. On the first few I made I used a piece of pink foamboard as a base, secured my lights to it with zip ties so they were kinda wadded up haphazardly in the shape I wanted, then laid some clear plastic over them, stapled it down to the foam base along the edge in a few spots, then foamed over the entire thing. For the ones I've made more recently I have used good quality LED strings and just foamed right over the bare lights. If you decide to foam directly over the lights just be sure you check the LEDs to be sure they don't get hot before using them by letting them run for a few hours and feeling them. You could even do a blob of foam over a single bulb on the string to test that it won't cause heat build up.


I’ve seen many ways listed but I like the idea of using the plastic so the lights could be changed out if need be. I think I am pretty much ready to go:
I have black foam board I wrapped the cauldron in plastic to keep the foam off
I’ll set the cauldron in the center then arrange the lights and cut up plastic water bottles around it, cover that in plastic then spray the foam. Remove the Cauldron and let the foam dry
Remove plastic backing from foam coals, paint it, once dry set over the lights, add cauldron in the center
Am I missing anything?


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

shafe said:


> I’ve seen many ways listed but I like the idea of using the plastic so the lights could be changed out if need be. I think I am pretty much ready to go:
> I have black foam board I wrapped the cauldron in plastic to keep the foam off
> I’ll set the cauldron in the center then arrange the lights and cut up plastic water bottles around it, cover that in plastic then spray the foam. Remove the Cauldron and let the foam dry
> Remove plastic backing from foam coals, paint it, once dry set over the lights, add cauldron in the center
> Am I missing anything?


Nope, not missing anything. Just do some research and look around on here and YouTube for demonstrations of all of the different ways people have done it. There have been some really innovative designs for them done by a bunch of different haunters. Everything from incorporating real wood, creating realistic glowing logs, charred wood effects, stacked wood and stick designs and a ton of other variations beyond the simple foam over lights setup.


----------



## shafe (Oct 4, 2009)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> Nope, not missing anything. Just do some research and look around on here and YouTube for demonstrations of all of the different ways people have done it. There have been some really innovative designs for them done by a bunch of different haunters. Everything from incorporating real wood, creating realistic glowing logs, charred wood effects, stacked wood and stick designs and a ton of other variations beyond the simple foam over lights setup.


Great ,Thanks so much.
Happy Halloween !


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Can you still get the motion lights in clear? They used to have a good "burning embers" effect. Also, if the incandescent bulbs can hang on a dry ass Christmas tree, without setting it on fire I think covering it with foam should be OK.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Perk said:


> I want to make some of the fake hot coals but the can of foam says it is flammable. Is it ok to use or do they make non flammable foam and I just got the wrong kind?


Like many others stated just use LED bulbs as they don't produce enough heat to melt or damage the foam.


----------

